# GMX - Mails aus dem Posteingang weg....



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein IMAP Postfach bei GMX (.net) und einpaar Tausend Mails im Posteingang. Gerade eben lese ich die Mails über mein iPhone (GMX App), lösche einpaar weg und als ich zurück zum Posteingang gegangen bin, sehe ich genau DREI Mails drin, sonst NICHTS.

Habe mich gerade im Browser angemeldet und es sind nur drei Mails im Posteingang.... Sonstige Ordner wurden nicht geleert, es betrifft nur den Posteingang, es sind keine Filter aktiviert oder sonst irgendwas.

Ideen? Kennt es jemand?

Danke Euch.


----------



## fotoman (6. Februar 2018)

Außer dem, was hier steht und was Dir sicher schon bekannt ist, fällt mir nichts mehr ein
GMX: Emails verschwinden aus dem Posteingang - CHIP

Naja, bei mir landen alle gelöschten Mails (u.U. mit Ausnahe der allgemeinen Werbe-Spammails von GMX selber) beim Löschen im Papierkorb.

U.U. hat die Bezahlversion von GMX auch noch ein Backup auf dem Server? Wer hält schon "ein paar Tausend" (wichtige) Mails in einer Freemail-Adresse, die einem der Anbieter jederzeit löschen/sperren kann.

Aber gut, ich weiss, warum ich IMAP nur übergangsmäßig nutze und seit Jahrzehnten meine Mails lokal auf dem PC liegen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe einen Bazhlaccount bei GMX, kein Freemail.


----------



## Jimini (7. Februar 2018)

Alle anderen Ordner (insb. den Papierkorb) hast du überprüft?

Hast du noch einen anderen Client außer den auf dem Handy, in welchem die Mails liegen? Falls ja, sichere da erstmal die Daten, bevor du den Client aufmachst, da der sich sonst mit dem Mailserver synct und lokal die Daten löscht.
Ich würde mich ansonsten an den GMX-Support wenden, sollte der da nicht helfen können / wollen, würde ich den Pro-Account kündigen und mir ein E-Mail-Postfach bei einem Webhoster besorgen - das kostet genauso viel, dafür bekommst du weniger Werbung und in der Regel mehr Features.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nur mein iPhone, PC und Laptop, die auf die Mails zugreifen, mehr nicht. Ja, ich habe alle Ordner überprüft, wie gesagt, die anderen Ordner sind da und Inhalt ist auch da, nur Posteingang ist leer... 

Auf dem PC sind die Mails noch da, habe mein Postfach noch nicht gesynct. Werde die PST Datei mal sichern oder Netzwerkkabel ziehen, bevor ich Outlook starte, sonst ich habe die absolute Grütze.

Ich habe ja einen eigenen Root-Server, werde da mal ein Mailserver aufsetzen. Diese Mailadresse gibt es halt schon seit über 10 Jahren, wäre schon mega Kacke.


----------



## Jimini (7. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe ja einen eigenen Root-Server, werde da mal ein Mailserver aufsetzen.


Auch wenn es viel Arbeit ist: es lohnt sich allemal. Auf meinem System (Postfix, Dovecot, Spamassassin, Clamav, Sieve etc.) laufen mittlerweile die E-Mail-Accounts von fünf Personen. Der Zugriff geschieht via IMAPS oder über das gut gemachte Webinterface Roundcube. Dank Sieve lassen sich Mails schon auf dem Server individuell für jedes Postfach filtern, und die Spamerkennung funktioniert - subjektiv - besser als bei GMX oder Web.de. Von den Möglichkeiten hinsichtlich Datensicherung, SPF, DMARC und DKIM mal ganz zu schweigen.


> Diese Mailadresse gibt es halt schon seit über 10 Jahren, wäre schon mega Kacke.


Du kannst ja erst einmal bei GMX bleiben und parallel den WebMailserver hochziehen. Wenn alles funktioniert, richtest du bei GMX eine Weiterleitung ein, so dass deine GMX-Adresse nach wie vor erreichbar ist - natürlich dann als Freemail-Account. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2018)

Jimini schrieb:


> Auch wenn es viel Arbeit ist: es lohnt sich allemal. Auf meinem System (Postfix, Dovecot, Spamassassin, Clamav, Sieve etc.) laufen mittlerweile die E-Mail-Accounts von fünf Personen. Der Zugriff geschieht via IMAPS oder über das gut gemachte Webinterface Roundcube. Dank Sieve lassen sich Mails schon auf dem Server individuell für jedes Postfach filtern, und die Spamerkennung funktioniert - subjektiv - besser als bei GMX oder Web.de. Von den Möglichkeiten hinsichtlich Datensicherung, SPF, DMARC und DKIM mal ganz zu schweigen.



Jaaa, genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt, mit SPF, DMARC, DKIM, Roundcube und PostfixAdmin.



Jimini schrieb:


> Du kannst ja erst einmal bei GMX bleiben und parallel den Webserver hochziehen. Wenn alles funktioniert, richtest du bei GMX eine Weiterleitung ein, so dass deine GMX-Adresse nach wie vor erreichbar ist - natürlich dann als Freemail-Account.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Stimmt, hast Recht, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Jimini (8. Februar 2018)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß! Einen Mailserver aufzusetzen gehörte für mich bisher zu den interessantesten, aber auch schwierigsten Projekten. Bei Fragen kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2018)

Sehr cool, danke Dir.

Ich habe diese Anleitung hier gefunden, sieht vernünftig aus, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Die MySQL-Sachen lasse ich aber vom PostfixAdmin erstellen und passe die Queries entsprechend an.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2018)

So, nachdem mein Server nun läuft und auch Roundcube funktioniert, suche ich eine Möglichkeit alle Mails von GMX runterzuziehen und in meinen Dovecot zu importieren.

Ideen?


----------



## Jimini (19. Februar 2018)

Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:
A) Umweg über Mailclient

Zugriff auf GMX einrichten
Zugriff auf neuen Mailserver einrichten
Mails von Hand verschieben
B) fetchmail

mittels fetchmail die Mails abholen und in ein lokales Mailkonto schieben lassen

Ich würde der Einfachheit halber Variante A wählen, da es in den meisten Fällen schneller geht.

MfG Jimini


----------

